# Hans Fleer - SASR



## digrar (Apr 25, 2013)

Hans Fleer left.



> *HOW Hans Fleer was not awarded the Victoria Cross still puzzles his mates. They talk in whispers about the day when the 20-year-old corporal, with his patrol pinned down by 600 Viet Cong near Nui Dat, earned his nickname "The Ice Man". *
> When Viet Cong machine guns unexpectedly raked his patrol on a hot afternoon in February 1970, nine of Fleer's mates fell, including the commander and the signaller.
> The young infantryman didn't blink but instead took control. The Ice Man directed the remaining Diggers to cover him while he ran into machine-gun fire on what looked like a suicide mission to rescue his injured mates.
> As his unit citation says: "With complete disregard for his own safety, Hans Fleer moved out under covering fire from his section to initiate the recovery of wounded men."
> ...


 
Hans was the driving force behind the raising of 4RAR Commando/2Commando Regiment. I'm not sure if anyone in Australian SOCOMD circles has been held in higher regard.


Rest Ye, Oh warrior,
you'll battle no more,
no Longer To Live The Horrors Of War
Your Duty Was Done
With Honour And Pride
Farewell Oh Brother
Until We March By Your Side.


----------



## tova (Apr 26, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HALO99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 26, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 26, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 26, 2013)

RIP.  Sounds like an incredible Soldier and man.


----------



## Copenhagen (Apr 26, 2013)

Rest In Peace, Mr. Fleer.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 26, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 26, 2013)

Rest easy, Mr. Fleer.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP, Hans.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 29, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Dame (Apr 29, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP.

Lest We Forget


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Mr Fleer.


----------



## 21C (May 1, 2013)

RIP Warrior, one hell of a bloke from all accounts.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 1, 2013)

RIP Digger.


----------



## digrar (May 1, 2013)

Not a good time for the Regiment, an old RSM was killed over the weekend in a bike accident.


----------

